# dotMac becoming MobileMe



## limike28 (Jun 10, 2008)

Now, I know a lot of people seem to have issues with dotMac, but I have always thought it was pretty decent and worth it.   Now, it's becoming MobileMe.  Now, the name itself is pretty dumb, but it really adds features that are great for iPhone users. Push email, push calendar, push contacts.  Very sweet.   It's also about time that the calendar is is better integrated.  I think these changes definitely make the package that much more enticing.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 10, 2008)

Not to mention double the space... 20GB now!


----------



## aicul (Jun 10, 2008)

I hope that it will be possible to use a privately owned domain name (as is the case now) and to extend this to email addresses.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 10, 2008)

Nope, no private email message domain names on the www.me.com (the site formally known as .Mac.com). Only the email domains as @me.com & .Mac.com. However I am not sure about the use of email alias to achieve your goal.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 11, 2008)

That would be nice but I am hoping that they incorporate whatever they are using into OS X server so a company can use OS X for email and get the same functionality.  Don't tell me they have Exchange servers running at Apple for this..  They must be using some custom implementation or something.


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 11, 2008)

I think they just licensed Exchange (I think Microsoft starting selling the technology one the EU stuff starting happening) support into the iPhone & Snow Leopard.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 11, 2008)

They did for the push email with Exchange Active Sync but I'm not sure what they're doing with the MobileMe but now actually there is some confidential stuff that I think might have answered my question.


----------



## aicul (Jun 12, 2008)

Satcomer I followed your links and am not sure they relate to what I mentionned in my thread. Maybe I was not clear...

What I would like is to have the .MAC (or whatever account) accept and manage my emails as name@<mydomain>.com in place of <name>@mac.com. If I set up the .MAC web site to reflect my domain name, why should I have an email that is not in line with the domain name?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 12, 2008)

aicul said:


> Satcomer I followed your links and am not sure they relate to what I mentionned in my thread. Maybe I was not clear...
> 
> What I would like is to have the .MAC (or whatever account) accept and manage my emails as name@<mydomain>.com in place of <name>@mac.com. If I set up the .MAC web site to reflect my domain name, why should I have an email that is not in line with the domain name?



Then you will have to BUY that advanced capability from a third party like GooDaddy or something along that line. Apple said they ONLY support @Mac.com & Me.com . One should have separate business address from their personal address anyhow.


----------



## aicul (Jun 12, 2008)

Point taken, and maybe I am not a specialist. 

Is it possible to dissociate web site hosting from email hosting - for the same domain name?


----------



## dbrajkovic (Jun 18, 2008)

1) Such "advanced" capabilities such as being able to receive email for a private domain are already being offered for free by Gmail. I have Google send and receive all my email, then use my .Mac account to download from the Google POP. Of course, I don't even have to use .Mac, but I also have all my addresses sync, so it's just easier. And with MobileMe offering push, and calendar via the web, this is definitely the best solution for me.

2) Previous posts wondered how is Apple offering this service. Well, TRUE Mac fans would have read the "Snow Leopard Server" page on Apple.com.  Push services to mobile devices, calendar via the web. Combined with the fact that they have a notification service (announced at WWDC), they are obviously using Snow Leopard with this new notification service.


----------



## elander (Jun 18, 2008)

Have a look at the attached image...


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 18, 2008)

Push email and push calendars aren't the same as push notifications.  The notifications is just a notification and no data like that new email that just came in.  They might have their own custom background processes that receive the notifications and automatically update the email or calendar but I'm not sure quite yet.


----------



## limike28 (Jun 19, 2008)

Most of the time when you register a domain the domain registry company (ie GoDaddy) will give you a certain number of mail accounts associated with that.  You could forward your @whatever.com email to .Mac so you can use the push service and then you just have to set up your clients to reply to or send mail so that it shows your whatever.com address.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 24, 2008)

MobileMe is great with all the push features, but sadly they're discontinuing .Mac Bookmarks and iCards. Ok - I can live without bookmarks but iCards are really a loss to me. Does anyone know of an ecards service as good as iCards?

I don't really see why they're discontinuing these services. It doesn't really help getting more customers, so what does it do? Maybe less costs.... who knows?


----------

